# 30 Amp Surge Guard



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

After recently upgrading the electrical system in our Outback, I am offering my used 30 amp Surge Guard brand model 34520 for sale. This unit is in working condition and added a great piece of mind after installing it when it our camper was new. I would like to get $125 for the unit shipped to your door (shipping within the US). I will accept payment through PayPal. As you can see in the first photo, the red "Line Voltage" light is illuminated indicating the unit was working prior to removal. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------

